# The "Forgot To Save" Support Thread



## madbulk (Oct 20, 2005)

maybe this could be a sticky?

We're all alone in our studios, for the most part. And I just muttered, "Oh God, No," to nobody, for like the THOUSANTH time, as I watched the little pinwheel spin. 

And you guys are my only outlet. I can't be alone in needing sympathy at these moments. Doesn't matter how stupid we know we are. That only makes matters worse.

So I propose a thread to throw our foam bricks at when we need to. It's theraputic. And it might also yield some interesting stats after a while.

And with that....
DAMMIT, I just lost two and a half hours, Dammit!


----------



## Leon Willett (Oct 20, 2005)

My sympathies lie with thee to an extent hitherto unbeknownst to mankind.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 20, 2005)

awesome. thanks!


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 20, 2005)

Hehe... kinda feel your pain! But you know there are such functions as autosave or even some pre-recording features that save midiperformances while you did not hit record? You, like me, don't use those, eh? 

PolarBear


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 15, 2005)

I have auto-save built into my left hand.

When working in Word, Excel, whatever, I always press Ctrl-S each few minutes, or even after a few lines, or a paragraph.

In Logic I simply do the same and have the number of backup files at a few hundreds (is that possible?)  

After even simple changes to parts or a short recording: Ctrl-S with pink and middlefinger.

Great habit. Hardly ever had any data loss.

(Peter now K N O C K 'S O N W O O D)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 15, 2005)

Peter Roos said:


> with pink and middlefinger.
> 
> Great habit.



yeah ive got that habbit too...just not with the computer. :roll: :shock: 

im sorry I just had to say it :lol:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 15, 2005)

You can also use the MTV clip finger combi. Makes you look super cool in your private studio... :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 15, 2005)

Fingers are for amateurs, someday you'll learn that a paper towel roll and vaseline is far superior.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 15, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Fingers are for amateurs, someday you'll learn that a paper towel roll and vaseline is far superior.



someday...someday :wink:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 15, 2005)

My sympathy for your lost 2.5 hours man. I hate it whenever that happens!


I usually have:

Autosave running every 11 minutes.

The "Auto left hand" Save feature like Peter.

Finally, every major change i save a new version and fix it with a new V:

Song V1.cwp, Song V2.cwp Etcetera


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 15, 2005)

About once a month I backup the crap i've made. My hard drives never have problems so I never worry.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 25, 2005)

I would like to pay my respects to D:\projects\new compositions5\orchestral\string_orchestra5\so5.cpr


----------



## ComposerDude (Nov 25, 2005)

nadeama said:


> ...it's not hours but weeks, maybe even months of custom sample programming that was lost.



Try www.drivesavers.com

Good luck with this!

-Peter


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey - if its good enough for James Bond, its good enough for me


----------



## synthetic (Jan 27, 2006)

That Logic autosave link is dead, does anyone still have that Applescript that they can send me?


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 27, 2006)

yay, my condolenses for your lost project time.

well, like peter mentioned, it is really helpful to train to save like every minute or so.
i even go a step further and save the project under different numbers.
let's say:
../whatever_001

so after like a days work i have ---/whatever_023 
the cool thing about that, no step of my project is lost and in case a projects got damaged, like it sometimes happens that you can't reload a project again ... (well, knock on wood, my cubase is really stable but once a year it happens that i just get the good ole error messages which reminds me that the project is damaged now and i should save it under a different name)

so in case this is happening, i can just load an older project which is just actually 10 mins ago 


by the way, i dunno about other sequencers but i wouldn't suggest autosave. imagine you are right in the middle of normalizing, mastering, 5 gazillion of plugins open, just 5% away from crashing and then .... autosave :/


----------



## Thonex (May 3, 2006)

All I can say is F#@k Giga Studio!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: ... and HP machines!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Giga is so friggin buggy... it's always been for me... whether with a custom built PC or not....

Anyway... my C: drive got trashed and I had to reinstall Giga, RME HDSP, Motu Micro, VSL Legato Tools blah blah blah.... With rediculous deadlines... my back is even more against the wall. 

I'll never know entirely why my drive took a dump... but in all my years of this crap... it ALWAYS seems to be the Giga Studio PC that takes a DUMP. None of my other Kontakt machines ...NONE have had any of these issues....

All I can say is as soon as this next bunch of deadlines is out of the way... I will make it my mission to completely phase out Giga from my library but using K2 and the VSL legato scripts available for it.

[rant over]

Thanks for this thread Frederick.

T


----------



## Waywyn (May 3, 2006)

hey i am feeling with you there, dude.

i don't want to use this thread again to rant on GS all the time, but i know definitely more guys who have problems with GS than K2. ... and i know more guys using K2 

i never understood how someone can work with the stupid performance tool anyway, if a single K2 program has everything inside.


----------



## jamriding (May 3, 2006)

synthetic @ Fri Jan 27 said:


> That Logic autosave link is dead, does anyone still have that Applescript that they can send me?



Do you still need it? Doesn't this work?

http://www.opuslocus.com/logic/


----------



## ComposerDude (May 3, 2006)

Wow, Thonex, sorry to hear about that...

Since you can reload onto the same drive (I'm presuming), that kind of implicates software run amok. If it was a flat-out drive-crash it would likely be inaccessible.

There is also the possibility of flaky hardware. If disk addressing gets messed up it might be possible to write to the wrong location. Is the power system filtered to trap spikes etc.?

Anyway, ow! It sounds painful just reading about it, especially happening on deadline!

-Peter


----------



## Thonex (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the shoulder guys....

Waywyn... when I get through this crunch.... I would love to talk to you about the VSL scripts for K2. I agree.... why deal with the Legato tool if it can be in the actaul patch!!

Cheers,

AT


----------



## Waywyn (May 3, 2006)

yeh, sure ... as much as i am able to help out 

again i don't want to sound GS bashing, but i had quiet some fooling around time with GS a long time ago and it always caused more trouble then i was able to get the features out of it.

call me a branded child, but i am happy with K2


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 13, 2006)

damn this time i am damn fucking pissed about this stupid motherfucking powercore bitch card...

i work on a cool rock/pop tune, didn't save quite for a while and tried to change the latency to get more guitar rigs open. then my stupid PC just freezed. never did it while changing the latency.
i thought to not worry about the guitar tracks i lost, i could redo it within half an hour or so.

as i reboot the pc and i tried to check if the powercore card is working, my pc just freezes and gives me a fucking stupid bluescreen.

i think, right now i just rebooted about 10 times and still no luck, even when taking the card out and stick it in again - no luck.


the worst thing is, that i called the german tc support in germany a while ago and i asked them to simply replace my card since it is not working.
they answered that it is not possible to replace the card, no matter what. there was no chance discussing with this stoopid mofo.

damn, i can tell, tc elecronics is really a damn good company and the poco rocks, but in terms of service these guys suck so big time that i just feel like throwing some molotov cocktails through their companies window. actually their support number is 040, so it should be here in hamburg somewhere :twisted: 

thanks, feeling better now *exhales*


----------



## Thonex (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Waywyn.

I'm surprised that TC wouldn't even take a look at the card. Here in LA the tc people are very accommodating... I had my TC FInalizer looked at twice... of course I had to pay for the repairs (they swapped out a board)... but at least they didn't give me the cold shoulder.

Hope you get it working.

Oh... and when I'm finished with this project... I'm going to pick your brain regarding VSL scripts for K2.

Good luck my friend.

Cheers,

T


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 13, 2006)

Waywyn, is it possible that some other part of the PC just coincidentally failed? Does the PC boot properly _without_ the TC card installed?

Good luck with this...

-Peter


----------



## Mark Belbin (Mar 23, 2007)

Time to wake this thread up by beating my head against it. :evil: 

Ever edit html for hours, the naccidentally save an aoutdated copy that's sitting in your taskbar, close all the up-to-date open versions, then hit "refresh" in internet explorer?


I HAVE

AAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHH! IT WASN"T EVEN MY SAMPLER! IT WAS WORDFREAKIN"PAD!!! NO DRIVE CRAPPED OUT, NO PROCESSOR OVERHEATED ETC. ETC.

I'M JUST A MORON.

Thanks for this thread.

-Belbin


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2007)

I've NEVER done that! (not) Sorry for the troubles Mark. o


----------



## Mark Belbin (Mar 24, 2007)

Amazing how much faster you write a webpage the second time around! I guess I needed the practice anyway.

How come my DAW (SONAR) is capable of undo-out-the-wazoo, but MS has not implemented soe sort of simple "ghost" scheme, where one can scroll through many past saves of a file? C'mon, Bill! We've got terabytes of HD space. I would gladly dedicate a gigabyte to have evey text file I every write be completely restorable to any save.

Thanks Frederick! Feeling better today.

Mark


----------



## Necromancer (Mar 24, 2007)

The last time I forgot to save, I was doing a midterm in my music tech class and Digital Performer 5.1 crashed and I had to do a bunch of shit again.

I'm a complusive saver though...


----------



## Moonchilde (May 10, 2007)

Notepad ++ Mr. Belbin? It is much better than Wordpad


----------



## loydb (May 11, 2007)

Peter Roos @ Tue Nov 15 said:


> I have auto-save built into my left hand.



Yep. Have autosave turned on in the software, and hit ctl-s every time you think of sex... >8o 

Sorry to hear about the lost work, it's the worst feeling in the world other than the "why isn't my hard disk spinning?" feeling perhaps...

loyd


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 22, 2008)

Jesus and Satan have a discussion as to who is the better programmer. This goes on for a few hours until they come to an agreement to hold a contest, with God as the judge. 

They sit themselves at their computers and begin. They type furiously, lines of code streaming up the screen, for several hours straight. Seconds before the end of the competition, a bolt of lightning strikes, taking out the electricity. Moments later, the power is restored, and God announces that the contest is over. 

He asks Satan to show what he has come up with. Satan is visibly upset, and cries, "I have nothing. I lost it all when the power went out." 

"Very well, then," says God, "let us see if Jesus fared any better." 

Jesus enters a command, and the screen comes to life in vivid display, the voices of an angelic choir pour forth from the speakers. Satan is astonished. 

He stutters, "B-b-but how? I lost everything, yet Jesus' program is intact. How did he do it?" 

God smiled all-knowingly, "Jesus saves." 

0oD


----------



## Adamich (Jul 7, 2009)

5pm am.
The night is dark, silent.
Tomorrow morning, the game finishes development and it launches. All they need is the main theme finished. 
1:30 am.
Rush Job. The main theme is finished. I go to export the music. 
Frozen. Computer Crashed. Did not save in a couple hours.
1:40 am.
I make a pot of coffee
1:41 am.
I post on vi control center's "The "Forgot To Save" Support Thread" and get back to work.

*cry* I should have followed Jesus' teachings


----------



## Braindrop (Jul 7, 2009)

While not music-related, I thought I'd share.

My wife has, for the past 3 years, taught high school fulltime while working on her PhD. She finished coursework iò-   §ÐÞ-   §Ðß-   §Ðà-   §Ðá-   §Ðâ-   §Ðã-   §Ðä-   §Ðå-   §Ðæ-   §Ðç-   §Ðè-   §Ðé-   §Ðê-   §Ðë-   §Ðì-   §Ðí-   §Ðî-   §Ðï-   §Ðð-   §Ðñ-   §Ðò-   §Ðó-   §Ðô-   §Ðõ-   §Ðö-   §Ð÷-   §Ðø-   §Ðù-   §Ðú-   §Ðû-   §Ðü-   §Ðý-   §Ðþ-   §Ðÿ-   §Ñ -   §Ñ-   §Ñ-   §Ñ-   §Ñ-   §Ñ-   §Ñ-   §Ñ.   §Ïœ.   §Ï.   §Ñ.   §Ñ	.   §Ñ
.   §Ñ.   §Ñ.   §Ñ


----------



## Dietz (Nov 3, 2009)

I knew I would post here one day ... 

... but what I couldn't forsee is that in fact I DID save, but @%&$(§-L*gic 8 crashed on re-opening the file!!!!!! Actually it crashed on opening any of the previous versions, too (yes, I always do incremental saves).

It took more than three hours to find a workaround. :evil:


----------



## nikolas (Nov 3, 2009)

Geez Dietz! For a moment there, upon seeing your name in this thread I thought that the next VSL instrument would get delayed! :D (a tiny joke...)

At least you found a workaround... But I am curious. IF incremental saves did NOT work, how on earth can someone feel safe against such weird odds?!?!?!? :(


----------



## Jaap (Dec 4, 2009)

Not really a forgot to save, but was working on a project for which we have to create multiple tracks and since it uses the same project setup I normally delete all the stuff of a project and then resave it for a new song, but stupid me started composing and thought I had saved it under a different name...not!

When I pressed save I knew it was too late and the old song is overwritten....stupid stupid me!


----------



## autopilot (Feb 15, 2010)

bugger


----------



## madbulk (Feb 15, 2010)

autopilot @ Mon Feb 15 said:


> bugger


happens to the best of us, friend.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks madbulk  

5 hours of drum programming : - (

Don't know how it wasn't saved - opened up session and it had just the original file - no programming anywhere. Audio is there, files I used, demo I bounced - just not the programming. 

Start again, start agin

Swear words go here.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 15, 2010)

As a consolation it's sounding better ...


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 15, 2010)

I cant tell you how often I forget to save and its bitten me in the butt! When I'm deep into programming/mixing, etc its hard for me to remember to hit that darn save button because my head is in a performance, or a sound space, or figuring out a solution to a problem, etc and the LAST thing on my mind is to save.

Maybe I need to force myself to save right before pressing play, and soon this will be an unconscious, non-distracting habit.


----------



## Ed (May 11, 2010)

Forgot to save.. lost an hours work... sigh! At least it was just tempo changes.


----------



## Zei (Aug 15, 2010)

I've lost so many scores that I began saving every 5 minutes xD

When I play video games though, that's another thing. I just played Metroid Prime: Echoes on my Wii and had it running for a couple days cause I've been busy and needed to find a save station before I turned it off. Well, I went to go play it just to find out we had a power surge and my Wii was turned off...

I cried myself to sleep that night.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 16, 2010)

Jesus Saves. But once again I am here in this thread.


----------



## Lunatique (Jan 2, 2011)

Not as bad, but can also make you want to punch through a wall is when you didn't know you deleted something important or made some destructive edit that's a bad one, and then you hit save. 

I don't mind saving in iterations, but that in itself is a bit of a headache too.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Jan 16, 2011)

Your Friendly Neighborhood Idiot Here Again,

I had not backed up for a while, then then my computer crapped its pants. The USB stick in the port contained some important work. 

Anyone have any advice on data recovery? Free high-fives for the winner 

Mark


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 18, 2011)

A Hammer?

It may not work - but at least you might feel better ventong your frustration


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 19, 2011)

This thread is ALWAYS worth reviving. I'm feeling super-smug at the moment, if I'm not tempting fate.

Dropbox has come to my rescue. It's just fantastic. I've got a 50gb account and put my project and final mix folders into it. The upload speed is literally 5-10x the speed of any other online solution I've tried. Doubly good, I have the final mix folder on the laptop, I often do final tweeks / mp3 conversions etc over there. It's so blindingly fast, I've usually got it on my laptop by the time I've switched over, checked I've got no new emails and then there it is!

Seriously I'd grow an extra thumb to give it a third thumb way up if I could. Oh, I then use Ghost every few months to back up every hard drive to handle all the sample stuff. Come on PC gremlins / thieves / arsonists from hell, do you worst!!!!!*

(* I don't in ANY WAY mean this.)


----------

